
Gentle hint for writing a product, service or project announcement/post - st3fan
If you write a great blog post about your service going live, or your project reaching v1.0 or your product hitting the market, please do this:<p>Start your posting with a paragraph describing what it actually is that you are announcing. With a link to the actual product or project page.<p>Do not assume that your readers have been following you on your journey the past months or longer. Assume that people have never heard of you before.<p>Personally I close a page pretty quickly after reading too many paragraphs about how fantastic the product is after all the user feedback from the past months and all the hard work that you put in, WITHOUT TELLING ME WHAT IT ACTUALLY IS THAT YOU ARE RELEASING.<p>Apologies for yelling, but this is such a common mistake. You as a developer live and breath your project every single day. Someone reading your post is probably seeing it for the very first time.<p>Write for your future audience. You are losing readers and an opportunity to attract people to your product.
======
philiphodgen
This is good advice even in conversation.

Yesterday I talked so someone who went on and on about being in the
alternative energy space. Quote unquote.

"So what do you sell exactly?" I had to ask a couple of times.

Turns out they buy solar panels wholesale, sell at retail, and install the
panels if you want.

It sounds a lot less sexy, right? But that's what they DO for money.

When I see websites full of mealymouth prose (such as the sites that OP
admonishes), I think that the people behind them do not fully understand what
they do for money.

Keep it simple. Words of one syllable or two syllables will force you to
think.

Know your business. If you really understand exactly what the customer is
buying from you (not what you think you are selling to the customer), it is
easy to describe your business or product.

But yeah. OP is right.

~~~
bbcbasic
Ha ha maybe he thougt you wanted to invest?

------
tmaly
Good advice, I see this all the time. I hit a landing page, and I cannot
actually figure out all of the things it does. I was listening to the IH
podcast on my way home and patio11 called it something like features.html.

